# Radon Skill 6.0



## Molap (1. April 2015)

Hallo Forum,

mir gefaellt das Skill 6.0 super. Ich bin aber etwas unschluessig wegen der Schutzbleche. Will mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren und zwar leider im Anzug. Die Bleche sehen zwar gut aus, aber ich frage mich ob die auch was taugen bei Regen.

Vielleicht hat jemand das Skill 6.0 oder kennt die Bleche.

Danke!
Molap


----------

